# Just Real Shanghai



## ice by heart (Feb 29, 2008)

Shanghai is one of the biggest and modernest city in China. It's tall, fast, fashion and flashy. In my view, those things couldn't cover up its short and frail history. I really like my hometown, and yet, I am still concerned about more and more disappearing things. I think that new and old do not represent beauty and ugliness all the time.
This is my first time to show my "old" photos.  No beutiful view, no flowery colors, it is just real Shanghai.
Now, I have to say sorry for my poor English, that I couldn't express the background and environment in more detail for my every photo.




1.This view is disappearing. It's usual in Shanghai 30 years ago. Many families lived in this kind of house. Its so crowded that no private area can let every inhabitant hang the clothes to dry by air. They are so clever that the clothes are hung together to dry in public area. No one will feel umbarrassed or not safe. So everybody living there were happy and friendly. Of course, now, most Shanghainess have had their comfortable and private home. However, that kind of relationship for harmony and friendly is no longer in their lives.








2. A traffic road in Shanghai.These old houses will be dismentled quikly. Oriental Pearl TV Tower and two skyscrapers is in far away.They are the symbols of this city. New and beautiful symbols will substitute for the old histories in a crazy speed. 






I will update this thread frequently.Thanks for looking.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Feb 29, 2008)

I like the composition in #1 more, but IMO cropping to 8x10 or square would help, cut off the white area at the top, #2 IMO would better if it were only the top haft with out the man walking in the foreground, some people think genification is always good


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 29, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.
Great photos and the story really gives them meaning.

By the way, your English is better than many who claim it to be their first language.


----------



## Arch (Feb 29, 2008)

welcome to TPF... i look forward to more :thumbup:


----------



## ice by heart (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks for looking and some really good suggestion.

My grandfather's house is in an apartment which is over 60 years. Old men and old women are the most component in this area.
This photo was shot beside the window which is on the second floor.


----------



## pm63 (Mar 1, 2008)

I love these! Great in B&W and love the storytelling, you can tell you really have a pasion for your town.


----------



## 93rdcurrent (Mar 1, 2008)

Great job! Beautiful shots. My sister spent a year and a half traveling China. She loved it and speaks fairly fluently. Keep them coming.


----------



## ice by heart (Mar 3, 2008)

Really thank you for above all friends.

This photo was shot in one Shanghai famous street. In this photo, a handsome worker is installing a traffic symbol which means give way. My friends ask me, "Is he a sculpture&#65311;" I don't know whether they were kidding or not. Well, personally they looks really like three symbols. However, I don't hope he will be only a symbol for this city.


----------



## Rick Waldroup (Mar 3, 2008)

These are really nice but that first shot is a real keeper.  You have a good eye for street shooting.


----------



## ice by heart (Mar 4, 2008)

This two photos were shot beside the Huangpu River in the suburb of Shanghai. The river is in front of the old man.

1.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2.


----------



## Tangerini (Mar 4, 2008)

Your series of photographs are lovely!  I look forward to seeing more.


----------



## Rolland (Mar 7, 2008)

They are all great!...


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 8, 2008)

Welcome to ThePhotoForum, ice_by_heart! Great photography here, from what I can see (some of the photos just will not load for me right now, maybe they will the next time I open the thread). I really like the first with the woman looking through all the washing on the line! 

But I also like the "handsome worker" and the street signs, that one has a very interesting composition, none that I would ever choose myself, but it is inspiring and I now ask myself "Maybe I should try these ways of composing, too, once, for a change?"

Let's hope that "Give way" is not going to become Shanghai's overall motto then! Maybe they will learn to keep some of the old for future generations.


----------



## Ronman (Mar 9, 2008)

Very nice, Ice.  Your photos speak volumes.


----------



## ice by heart (Mar 11, 2008)

Really really thank you for so many friends' watching and reply.
This photo was shot in an very old house near my home. To my surprise&#65292;the scene in the house was so dramatic that I feel I was in 50 years before. Especially&#65292;the picture in the wall is Chairman Mao who was a symbol for "yesterday" China.


----------



## crystal_lynn (Mar 11, 2008)

I agree with the poster who said to crop the white top off the first photo.  I really like the composition otherwise.

My favorite though is the second floor window photo.  The composition is strong.

Good job, keep posting.  I enjoy your style and would love to hear more about China.


----------



## schumionbike (Mar 11, 2008)

Hey, I like the composition and overall feel of these shots especially the last one with picture of "yesterday china".  Very nice.


----------



## ice by heart (Mar 12, 2008)

Thank you for above two friends. I will keep updating the post.


----------



## 93rdcurrent (Mar 12, 2008)

That last shot is very eary  and descriptive. I like it quite a bit. Are there a lot of people who still have images of Mao displayed in their homes?

(just incase you don't understand eary: it's similar to the idea of a ghost or a haunting but can be used to describe the presence someone leaves in our minds)


----------



## ice by heart (Mar 12, 2008)

93rdcurrent said:


> That last shot is very eary and descriptive. I like it quite a bit. Are there a lot of people who still have images of Mao displayed in their homes?
> 
> (just incase you don't understand eary: it's similar to the idea of a ghost or a haunting but can be used to describe the presence someone leaves in our minds)


Thanks for watching. The image of Chairman Mao is absolutely less common in Chinese cities now. But I think it is still popular in some villages. Today, many villagers are still yearning Mao a lot.


----------

